# Compiler mpeg2enc pour OS X



## yoyo (6 Janvier 2003)

Est-ce quelqu'un pourrait compiler la dernière version de l'encodeur MPEG-2 mpeg2enc qui se trouve sur SourceForge sous :
http://sourceforge.net/projects/mjpeg/

En effet les MJPEG Tools sont sortit dernièrement en version 1.6.1 
(datée de décembre 2002) qui inclut en autre mpeg2enc qui a été optimisé pour le PowerPC et l'Altivec. Voir ici :
http://sourceforge.net/project/shownotes.php?group_id=5776&amp;release_id=127092

La version compilée se trouve sous :
http://mjpeg.sourceforge.net/MacOS/
Mais apparemment il s'agit d'une ancienne version ! (datée de septembre 2002).

Ceci afin d'utiliser cette nouvelle version avec ffmpegX.

Merci encore !


----------



## BigJoe (8 Janvier 2003)

Salut,
je l'ai compilée.
11.5 fps pour un SVCD (uniquement la vidéo en utilisant la ligne de commande) sur mon PowerBook G4 800.
(Je ne vois pas la trace de mpeg2enc dans le progiciel ffmpegX)

Je peux t'envoyer le fichier mpeg2enc si tu veux.


----------



## cux221 (8 Janvier 2003)

moi je veux bien en tout cas.


----------



## yoyo (8 Janvier 2003)

Merci infiniement, peux-tu me l'envoyer par Mail STP, merci !

D'ailleurs j'ai laissé un message sur SourceForge et une version compilée officiellement pour OS X sera disponible prochainement sur le site officiel des MJPEG Tools.


----------



## BigJoe (8 Janvier 2003)

Ok YOYO mais... c'est quoi ton mail ?


----------



## Blob (12 Janvier 2003)

Le mieux serait la mettre sur un ftp publique non? pour que tout le monde en profite 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Esprit de communauté qd tu nous tiens


----------



## dubis (12 Septembre 2008)

Bonjour,

J'ai essayé de trouver sur le net mpeg2enc pour Power PC G3 et G4, sans succés.

J'ai donc essayé de le compiler, avec l'installation de XCode 2.0
J'ai telechagé les sources mjpegtools-1.9.0rc3

J'ai lancé le script ./configure qui s'arrete sur le message d'erreur suivant :


```
../..
checking for jpeg_start_compress in -ljpeg... no
configure: error: JPEG 6b library missing - Go to http://www.ijg.org/
[ibook:~/Desktop/mjpegtools-1.9.0rc3] administ%
```



J'ai quand même installé JPEG 6b library apres compilation et cela s'est passé sans erreur. 
Cependant, je n'arrive toujours à compiler les sources mjpegtools-1.9.0rc3

Merci de votre aide


----------

